# 4 weeks pregnant no gestational sac



## NYTTC7

I just had a BFP show up on Saturday. I used a first response test. I went to my OB GYN for my annual checkup 2 days later but he did not see a gestational sac when he performed a vaginal ultra sound. He took a blood test and told me to come back next week bc it might be too early. Im a bit worried that this might just be a chemical pregnancy. 

Symptoms: Not many just sore nipples and mild cramping on and off. Also tan colored dicharge today which I know is not implantation bleeding bc I had two days of spotting 1 week ago.


----------



## ummar

4 weeks is way too early. My scan at 5 weeks barely showed the beginnings of a sac. Don't worry - it's normal.


----------



## Scarlett316

Just what I was going to say - not sure why he would even try 4 weeks to way too early. Don't worry Hun I'm sure eveything will be just fine when you go back


----------



## vbaby3

I didn't see a sac til 7+ wks and a heartbeat til 8+ with my 1st,way way too early,never heard of anyone seeing anything that early.try not to worry and good luck.x


----------



## lilaries0411

I think 4 weeks is way to early to go and get an u/s. I got one at 5 weeks and they didnt see anything not even a ges. sac. They tested my hCG levels and told me to come back in 2 weeks to see if they can see anything. Try to stay calm and not worry to much. Trust me I know its hard, but stress is not good for you or the baby. Have they tested your hCG levels?


----------



## NYTTC7

Thanks guys... I just hear all of these horror stories and I start to wonder. Im not sure why he attempted to do one as well bc honestly I just left his office a little worried although he said not to be. He did draw some blood and I have to go back next week. I really hope he doesn't do another ultrasound again next week and it shows nothing except for my 3 fibroids. 

Im glad to hear it can take up to 6-7 weeks to see anything. 

Have any of you been getting cramping? I seem to get mild cramps off and on every day since I got my BFP.


----------



## CelticNiamh

cramps are normal, I have them on and off and stretching pain in my sides as well :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm 4+4 aswell and i've been having cramps on and off since the beginning.Kinda like af cramps and also stabby type pains to 1 side.This is my 3rd child and I cramped more or less right up to the 2nd trimester with the other 2,so not worried.Everything is just stretching to make room for your little bean to grow.x


----------



## JaniceT

As you mentioned you have 3 fibroids, that could be why your Doc scanned you. He's just being cautious and checking that the fribroids aren't a problem :)

I had a scan at 4w1d because I hurt a lot after egg collection, to check if PCOS was acting up. Didn't see anything either. It's way too early to see a Sac or Yolk.


----------



## NYTTC7

vbaby3 said:


> I'm 4+4 aswell and i've been having cramps on and off since the beginning.Kinda like af cramps and also stabby type pains to 1 side.This is my 3rd child and I cramped more or less right up to the 2nd trimester with the other 2,so not worried.Everything is just stretching to make room for your little bean to grow.x

Im glad you mentioned the cramps on 1 side bc for the past few days it has been on my left side and only today do I feel them on my lower abdomen.


----------



## Tanikit

The only thing you should see on a GOOD ultrasound at 4 weeks is a slightly thicker than normal uterine lining that is not starting to break up as it would if AF was about to arrive and a corpus luteum and no developing follicles on the ovaries - a gestational sac will be too small and can usually be seen by 5 weeks and then the baby and heartbeat by 7 weeks (and even this varies and some people do not see a heartbeat til 9+ weeks)

Hang in there - I'm sure you will see more at the next scan. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## NYTTC7

Tanikit said:


> The only thing you should see on a GOOD ultrasound at 4 weeks is a slightly thicker than normal uterine lining that is not starting to break up as it would if AF was about to arrive and a corpus luteum and no developing follicles on the ovaries - a gestational sac will be too small and can usually be seen by 5 weeks and then the baby and heartbeat by 7 weeks (and even this varies and some people do not see a heartbeat til 9+ weeks)
> 
> Hang in there - I'm sure you will see more at the next scan. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!

Thanks, unfortunately he didn't mention a thicker uterine lining a corpus luteum and no developing follicles on the ovaries. Oh man I wish I knew this before so I could haved ask him. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best next Tuesday.

I tested today and still have a BFP and am not bleeding so I hope this is a good sign.

I wish I could just not worry and take this as something exciting.


----------



## meow951

If you're not bleeding and you have a noticable BFP then i would say that you're not havign a chemical. Some women don't see anything one week, then go back a week later and see a little baby etc.

I had loads of wierd cramps last time, i really thought it was ectopic at times because they could be quite sharp!


----------



## Pippin

As everyone said above really, your bean is only just implanting at 4 weeks so no chance of seeing a sack. I'm cross that he's worried you as he should know that and should have told you. Grrrr bad sonographer. :growlmad:


----------



## NYTTC7

Has anyone had light brown gooey discharge?


----------



## ShanandBoc

In really wish they wouldnt try and perform scans so early, its unfair on the poor parents, the amount of stress it causes.

I had one at 5 weeks and there was a sac but nothing else at all. Report also said possible eptopic as it was two early for them to confirm inuterine gestation.

Made myself sick with worry all for nothing. Im sure all is fine hun x


----------



## NYTTC7

ShanandBoc said:


> In really wish they wouldnt try and perform scans so early, its unfair on the poor parents, the amount of stress it causes.
> 
> I had one at 5 weeks and there was a sac but nothing else at all. Report also said possible eptopic as it was two early for them to confirm inuterine gestation.
> 
> Made myself sick with worry all for nothing. Im sure all is fine hun x

I wish this process wasn't such a guessing game at 1st. It is very nerve racking. Congrats on the girl.


----------



## Tanikit

Light brown discharge at this stage could be related to implantation bleeding, but keep an eye on it. I have never had it so am not too sure about it.

ShanandBoc - they do write weird things at early scans since if there is a gestational sac intrauterine then its HIGHLY unlikely to be an ectopic also - an ectopic would have a sac in the fallopian tube and not one in the uterus (unless it was twins and one was ectopic and that is VERY rare)

I think they should give doctors a really good ultrasound course on early pregnancy ultrasounds so that they know what to expect - the trouble is they are still working out our dates by LMP and until they realise that that is not very accurate they will continue to give us stress with too early ultrasounds. I will not go for one before 7 weeks with any pregnancy I have now as the stress was too much after a 5 week one the first pregnancy.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Tanikit said:


> Light brown discharge at this stage could be related to implantation bleeding, but keep an eye on it. I have never had it so am not too sure about it.
> 
> ShanandBoc - they do write weird things at early scans since if there is a gestational sac intrauterine then its HIGHLY unlikely to be an ectopic also - an ectopic would have a sac in the fallopian tube and not one in the uterus (unless it was twins and one was ectopic and that is VERY rare)
> 
> I think they should give doctors a really good ultrasound course on early pregnancy ultrasounds so that they know what to expect - the trouble is they are still working out our dates by LMP and until they realise that that is not very accurate they will continue to give us stress with too early ultrasounds. I will not go for one before 7 weeks with any pregnancy I have now as the stress was too much after a 5 week one the first pregnancy.

Sometimes you can have a pseudo sac in the uterus as well as an ectopic i was told and also i think cause there was free fluid in my left adnexa they said it couldnt be ruled out x


----------



## NYTTC7

I agree w/ Tanikit they should give ultra sounds at 7 weeks so everything should be more or less where it should be then have one early and have to return week after week and be stressed out.


----------



## Faith2781

I have just had a scan this morning and no sac, nothing. High HCG levels. But they have told me to come back in two days for more bloods and have said they are treating it as a failing pregnancy. But everything I read says it is too early? I am 2-3 wks from conception (4-5 weeks from last period). Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Faith, im not sure hun at what stage a sac should show up.

I had a scan at 5 weeks and showed a sac only, but nothing else i was worried for weeks, my hcg levels were nearly doubling in a few days tho

Did they give you an internal scan?


----------



## Faith2781

ShanandBoc said:


> Faith, im not sure hun at what stage a sac should show up.
> 
> I had a scan at 5 weeks and showed a sac only, but nothing else i was worried for weeks, my hcg levels were nearly doubling in a few days tho
> 
> Did they give you an internal scan?

They did an external and internal scan and nothing. The nurse that rang says my HCG levels are high... Just have to wait for Wednesdays results. She wasn't exactly forthcoming and I didn't think to ask what my actual levels are or when they should see something.


----------



## ShanandBoc

It may still be too early hun, its an awful feeling not knowing isnt it.

Im sorry i cant really give u any more advice, hopefully some other ladies on here will

Maybe start ur own thread asking for advice, you will prob get more responses then

Wishing u all the best xo


----------

